# Question About this Maxima...



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

Is the J30 chassis Rear wheel drive? I heard somewhere that it was and was wondering about this rumor.

Thanks for the help.

Mini me


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

yea the J30 is a rear wheel drive....which is in the infinitie


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

I meant the J30 Chassis Maxima.

Is the maxima rear wheeled?

Thanks,
Mini me


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

nope the maxima that is j30 is fwd


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks,

Mini me


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

oh yea..... its fwd....i thought you were talkin about the J30


----------

